# Assign #6: Sunsets



## Nikon Fan (May 30, 2005)

The assignment for this week will be sunsets.  You know what you're supposed to do...blahblahblah, now go shoot...or eh, wait for the sun to set then shoot  You've got til next Monday!


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Do ALL of the members have to do this assignment? ;;


----------



## ferny (May 30, 2005)

Nope, they're just fun things. Someone (Amanda) will set a new challenge each week and you go out and try to complete it. It's loose and just a bit of fun. I think the main aim is just to keep you active and possibly learn a few new things.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 30, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Nope, they're just fun things. Someone (Amanda) will set a new challenge each week and you go out and try to complete it. It's loose and just a bit of fun. I think the main aim is just to keep you active and possibly learn a few new things.



Exactly


----------



## darin3200 (May 30, 2005)




----------



## hobbes28 (May 31, 2005)

Wow... that looks like Jupiter is coming to hit the earth and the red spot caught fire.  Crazy texture, Great shot!


----------



## LaFoto (May 31, 2005)

How did you bring THAT about, Darin? The sun can only barely have RISEN in Iowa by the time this new challenge is up. 
Did you maybe take an OLD photo from your ARCHIVES :shock: !?!?!?!?!? 
Any photo may be used. 
And Sonic, *of course* every member has to contribute! It is a *must*! You have to *fulfil the task*, or else...  or  or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but at least :angry1:. Certainly no :cheers: nor :love:

(Teeheeheeeheee  





 )


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 31, 2005)

Whoa scarey smilies there!

(but I do like that whip one!.....)


----------



## darin3200 (May 31, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> How did you bring THAT about, Darin? The sun can only barely have RISEN in Iowa by the time this new challenge is up.
> Did you maybe take an OLD photo from your ARCHIVES :shock: !?!?!?!?!?
> Any photo may be used.


Yes, it was an 'archive' photo. I just finished a roll 2 days ago that is almost all sunsets and this challenge wasn't yet posted. It also has been cloudy for the last two days here  But once it isn't I'll be taking some new pictures.


----------



## thebeginning (May 31, 2005)

can we post more than one?

here is one:


----------



## LaFoto (May 31, 2005)

I'm sure we can post more than one! The idea of this whole thing is to make us more creative, walk about with ideas on themes in our heads, trying this and that to put them into pictures. On the "7" of last week or the week before last I posted... what? No, not 7 pictures.. now THAT would have been an idea! ... but 4?

But I am rambling... I should go through my own archives and try to find a PHOTO, even if it is old... hang on.

Here is one (old, taken on 8 February)





Actually, I missed that one. Was driving and couldn't stop, and when I finally could, this was all that remained of a glorious sunset.


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 31, 2005)

Go right ahead and post more than one   Great sunset shots everyone!


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 31, 2005)




----------



## andrewman (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's one for you, nice photo's for everyone so far.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's mine.Not exactly a sunset but I wanted the plane too so I waited:lmao:
(Be gentle , its my first thread picture)


----------



## Dexter (Jun 1, 2005)

Damn webshots!!:angry1:

I ll try to fix the link , maybe its time for a try at photobucket:-(


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 1, 2005)

photobucket is very good


----------



## Dexter (Jun 1, 2005)

Photobuket it is then.All problems gone:cheers:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 2, 2005)

ok I'm new in this section and need help  can I post here a photo which already appeared here a yr ago? Mine photo of course??


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2005)

Let me say: yes, you can. It will probably be "new" to most .


----------



## FireCoral417 (Jun 2, 2005)

This is of the Skyway Bridge in St Petersburg Florida. I actually took this last summer when I evacuated for Hurricane Frances


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 2, 2005)

hahaha ok... so LaFoto told me that I can post an image which previously appeared on this forum... so here you go:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 2, 2005)

Very nice Mentos!!! Quite stunning!!!


----------



## photo gal (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's mine.  Thanks Amanda!


----------



## Gunderground (Jun 2, 2005)

I love the three right above.

Here's the one I settled for:


----------



## Hadrian_Yolandon (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyway....I hope its not tooooo big  My Picture! taken today


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 3, 2005)

Gunderground! your pic is amazing!


----------



## fzfile (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I know I've posted this before .... a while ago ..... but its still the best pic (or at least my favorite) that I have done.






-mike


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 3, 2005)

NICE fzfile.  GLad you posted this, I must have missed it previously! Very nice!!!!


----------



## deb (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's one of mine.  (This was taken a long time ago using a 2mp Kyocera digital.  It was a pretty amazing camera in its day.......1998/1999.)  This has only been resized.


----------



## Corry (Jun 3, 2005)

Very nice everyone...but maybe we should get more into doing these as assignments, so we can get out and start shooting!  Seems we have more old ones than anything in this thread...though they are all very nice!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 3, 2005)

But what if the weather just doesn't go along with the assignment?
For "my" weather does not!
After a reasonably sunny day with lots of HAZY sunshine, storm clouds are moving in and all I could see of the sun (which wasn't even far down at the time, but soon after it was GONE) was this:







And this is already tweaked in all directions to make it look ... it is still not _nice_.
But that is all I could get... and when there was a reasonably ok-sunset on Wednesday, I had to drive along the road, could watch it from the car, but upon arriving home, the sun was all gone...


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 3, 2005)

The only sunset I ever caught *while* I was driving myself (erm... don't repeat this after me!) was taken on 18 May ... but after that I had that deer run into my car, and I have never photographed and driven ever since! 

Don't do, either! Never!
Though with this one I "just" held the camera out of the side window and never knew, till we got home, whether I had actually captured the sun or not


----------



## deb (Jun 3, 2005)

Core, I'll take a new one just as soon as we have a sunrise around here.  It's been raining so much I'm not really sure what sunshine is.


----------



## Corry (Jun 3, 2005)

That's cool...I just wanted to remind everyone that the whole idea of assignments is to get out and shoot something new...I didn't have a problem with posting an occasional old one, but when it seems the whole thread is old ones, then they should probably be posted in the sunset theme.

Carry on!   Lets see some SUNSETS!   I'm actually not working during the time the sun is setting this weekend...maybe I'll be able to get one! Haha.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 4, 2005)

yap... but it's been raining here for 3 days


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 4, 2005)

Not too promising weather today, either, but it's only 4 in the afternoon... by the time I expect the sun to set (in about five hours from now) I'll see what I can do . I certainly am having this theme in mind!!

For the meantime and all your consolation, and so this thread will be mostly photos and not mostly comments, a couple poorer sunset photos (in so far as they hardly meet anybody's expectations of what a "real sunset" must look like) taken on 4 May, i.e. a month ago:











Less a sunset photo in itself but rather the *effect* of the setting sun on things that get illuminated by it:






And one that also wanted to be tweaked and twisted as much as my limited programme would allow because of the haziness of the sunsets we're having these days. The clear, clean ones are hard to come by, as it seems:






But like I said before: I'll do what I can, again tonight .


----------



## Meysha (Jun 4, 2005)

I agree this should make us get out and take some photos rather than just archive pics. But that said, it's great seeing these gorgeous photos!
Here's one of the MANY sunset pics I took while on holidays these past few days. I'm gonna post a bunch more in the gallery soon.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, Meysha, you did the best one can do when the "Challenge of the Week" is "Sunsets": you went to the *seaside*! Very wise.

Those of us who have to stay inland thought... and have nothing but rain clouds...

At 8 tonight I still thought there might be hope...











...but by 9 or 10, when the sun really begins to set, there were only clouds . 

But Corry, you see that I am taking up the challenge, don't you?
I am a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Corry (Jun 4, 2005)

I do see!!! Very good!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow you get sun rays!! We never get them. I love em. And how come your grass is so greeeeeeen. :shock:


----------



## tempra (Jun 4, 2005)

Just after the sun set - is that allowed?


----------



## steve817 (Jun 4, 2005)

Not a great pic but I liked the colors


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 4, 2005)

Heck yes tempra!!! Awsome shot!!!


----------



## errant_star (Jun 4, 2005)

Taken this past Thursday just south east of Quebec City among some farmland running along 'Le Fleuve Saint Laurent'


----------



## forgottenskies (Jun 5, 2005)

I love the colors!


----------



## kayman (Jun 5, 2005)

I am not sure if I am late. Nevertheless I am adding my pics here. I am a noobie fiddling around with my SLR and filters. I have quite a few sunset pics and I thought if I use IMG tag, it will occupy the screen totally. So I am giving it as links here. Some are taken without filters and some are with filters. Being a newbie, I didn't note the details while taking the photographs (learnt to do it now whenever I take the pics). So all these pics are without details. I developed at KodakGallery and I am using the pics they posted online. So if the resolution is bad, you know the reason.

Picture 1 (Panama City Beach, FL) 

Picture 2 (Don't remember the location) 

Picture 3 (Key West, FL) 

Picture 4 (Key West, FL) 

Picture 5 (Key West, FL) 

Picture 6 (Probably Key West, FL)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 6, 2005)

I so wish these were to be seen immediately...


----------



## DarkEyes (Jun 6, 2005)

Hopefully not too late. (posted 5:40PM Monday W.A.S.T (U.T+ 8)
It's an old photo, but I've been totally cloud covered all week, except one day wich there was no clod around at sunset!


----------



## deb (Jun 6, 2005)

OK, I got sunshine, so I got a sunset.  This was taken Saturday Evening.  Hardest part was getting to the other side of the lake.  Not a spectacular sunset, as there were no clouds for the colors to reflect off of.  But hey, it is a new shot in honor of Core17.

Deb.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 6, 2005)

These challenges are not in honour of Corry, they are challenges - and I'll go out again tonight (in half an hour or an hour or so) and _shall try again_! Yessss! Again. So stay tuned . No lake anywhere near, though, sadly enough. Nor beach. But clouds. Clouds there are - clouds that could still totally ruin my plans... Like I'm saying: stay tuned .


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 6, 2005)

Another archive photo I'm afraid but I only shoot on film now and 1 week isn't really enough time to get a shot, develop, scan and post it! :lmao: 


From May 2002 on my honeymoon in Norway. Shot from Kristiansund looking out (west obviously!) towards Iceland and Greenland over the North Sea. Taken a little after 10:30pm IIRC! With my sadly departed old FujiFilm DX7!


----------



## bluesaphyer (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's one from a couple nights ago.

Julie


----------



## Eric. (Jun 6, 2005)

Here is mine from the last harvest moon. Sorry about the grain.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 7, 2005)

OK, four of my yesterday's "work" on this assignment, two of each "packed" into one frame (because of the pano crops I gave all these).











All four were taken within 30 minutes yesterday night from different locations. And I kept fearing I might not get to see any of the sun because of the - fast moving - clouds at all.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Ooooh I think you can thank photobucket that they are big - because they're are gorgeous!! Great work lafoto!

And I think Deb just meant that it was a new shot and not an archive photo... and that's why it's in honor of Corry (coz she wanted new shots).


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 7, 2005)

I edited like crazy, making them smaller --- and they appeared smaller in Photobucket, but not here :shock: ! How can that be? So sorry, folks.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 7, 2005)

You just wanted to make a big impact after finally getting a sunset didn't you LaFoto!


----------



## deb (Jun 8, 2005)

Are any of you doing any color manipulation?  I know that heat, humidity, pollution and clouds effect the colors in a sunset, but some of you seem to be getting cooler colors.  I guess I associate the warmer colors with sunsets and cooler colors with sunrise.  I even took several shots to see how much the color temperature changed over the course of the sunset.  These shots are underexposed 1 stop  and they have been cropped and resized.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 8, 2005)

No editing on mine.  It was taken quite far north in Norway and was very late at night.  I don't suppose there's much air pollution over the North/Norwegian Sea and the air temp was still very warm even at that time of night!


----------



## john3eblover (Jun 10, 2005)

yay


----------



## Armstror (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## darin3200 (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice pic Armstror (don't you just have a point-and-shoot?), the water texture is great


----------



## the nightfly (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, if one can't have a beautiful sunset, one can at least have an ominious-looking one!


----------



## Armstror (Jun 17, 2005)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Nice pic Armstror (don't you just have a point-and-shoot?), the water texture is great



Yeah it's just a point-and-shoot. Wish it could be something better though.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

